# Litter from Aggressive Buck



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

One of my bucks started biting after I put a doe in with him. At first I thought he was just protecting his mate, but it became much worse after I removed her. I had to wear gloves in order to protect my hands. At the weekend he bit so hard that he drew blood despite the gloves. At which point he went into the CO2 chamber.

Now I have a problem. I used him to get a litter from his mother because both had the long hair I am working towards. Inbreeding brings out the best points, but I assume that it can also carry on the bad ones. What are the chances of his offspring also being biters? There are four does and three bucks, plus one undecided, in the litter. I am considering just keeping the does just to be on the safe side.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's hard to say whether or not that behavior would be passed to the babies.

I've been bit by aggressive bucks in the past, and now I cull bucks who are too eager to fight before I choose any to breed from. I also try to remember to wash off the scent of other bucks I may have handled before sticking my fingies in with a different buck in a different tank, whether or not it has a mate with it; those incisors cut deep! I remember one boy, who was in his own tank, never was bred, who bit me over and over in one instance, scoring about three times that drew blood. He was returned to the food chain via the compost yard where I keep a little cemetery area.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Jasper was a friendly little chap until I put him with the doe. If the babies are the same, I won't find out until it's too late.
(The gloves were only ever used to handle him, so couldn't have had scent from any other buck on them. They are now in the bin)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've had a buck myself which turned into a biter *after* I put a doe with him. The kittens were fine


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, Sarah, that makes me a lot happier about the litter. I've had some success with long-haired pied does, but I still don't have a decent buck. The three definates in this litter are all pied.


----------

